# كيف تحمي نفسك وطفلك من «لدغ» الحشرات؟



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

في فصل الصيف لا مناص من التعرض للحشرات الضارة إلا في حالة المكوث في البيت، لهذا فإن الخروج للنزهة سواء في الحدائق أو على الشاطئ سوف يعرضك وطفلك إلى الضرر من هذه الحشرات ولكن معظمها ليس خطيرا، ويمكنك اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتفادي لدغها، لذلك فعلى كل شخص أن يتعرف على الطريقة المناسبة في حالة تعرضه للسع أو عض الحشرات أو العناكب والقرادة (ticks) وفيما يلي نسخة من هذه التعليمات: 







عض ولسع الحشرات (Insect bite and stings) قد يحدث نتيجة حقن سم الحشرات أو مواد أخرى داخل الجلد نوعا من الحساسية، وتكون درجة رد فعل الجسم تعتمد على مدى حساسيته لهذا السم، ومعظم الأعراض التي تحدث غالبا ماتكون بسيطة في صورة هرش وحكة وألم اللسعة مع تورم يختفي خلال يوم أو يومين ولكن قد يحدث أيضاً رد فعل طويل الأمد في صورة ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة (حمى) وآلام بالمفاصل وطفح جلدي وتضخم بالغدد الليمفاوية ولكن قد تحدث لهم صدمة بعد لدغ الحشرات. 
توجد أنواع كثيرة للحشرات اللداغة ومنها: النحل والدبابير الدبور الأصفر النمل الناري والناموس القرادة (ticks) الذباب العضاض وبعض العناكب. 

لكن ماذا تفعل إذا تعرض طفلك للسع هذه الحشرات؟ 
* أولا: إذا كانت أعراض اللسع بسيطة فيتحتم عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية: 
انتقل من المكان الذى لسعت فيه حتى لا تتعرض إلى لسع أكثر. 
انزع أداة اللسع التي دخلت الجسم (ذنب) وذلك بقشطها من الجلد ثم طهر الجلد بمطهر. 
ضع بعض الثلج أو كمادة باردة لتقليل الألم. 
استخدم (كريم) يحتوى على الكورتيزون أو الكلامينا (calamine) على الموضع المصاب عدة مرات يوميا حتى تخف الأعراض. 
تناول دواء مضاداً للهستامين مثل افيل لتخفيف أعراض الحساسية. 
* ثانيا: إذا كانت أعراض اللسع شديدة: 
يجب طلب النجدة أو الإسعاف بسرعة أو الذهاب فورا إلى المستشفي لتلقى العلاج اللازم وذلك في حالة ما إذا حدثت أي من الأعراض الآتية: 
صعوبة التنفس. 
تورم بالشفاة والحلق. 
حدوث اغماء. 
حدوث تشوش بالذهن. 
زيادة سرعة ضربات القلب. 
حدوث طفح جلدى كثير. 
الغثيان. 
تشنج العضلات. 
القيء. 
ولكن أثناء انتظار سيارة الإسعاف يجب عليك عمل الآتي: 
أطرح الطفل على ظهره ثم أعطه أي مضاد للهستامين (antihistamine) إذا كان مازال في وعيه. 
أما إذا كان الطفل فاقدا للوعي ويتنفس ضعه على جانبه لسهولة خروج السوائل أو القيء من الفم وحتى لا يحدث له اختناق. 
إذا كان الطفل فاقدا للوعي ولا يتنفس فيجب البدء فورا في عملية التنفس الصناعي مع تدليك للقلب حتى وصول سيارة الإسعاف. 
وقد تحدث بعض الأعراض الأقل شدة مثل: الغثيان المغص المعوى الإسهال تورم أكثر من 5 سم في موضع اللسع في هذه الحالة يجب أن تعرض الطفل على الطبيب لوصف العلاج. 

عضة العناكب (Spider bites) 
هناك أنواع قليلة من العناكب عضتها خطيرة وهي أنثى العنكب الأسود (blackwidow) والعنكب البني وهذان النوعان يعيشان في المناطق الحارة المظلمة الجافة وحيث يتكاثر الذباب مثل الدواليب حطام الأخشاب وتحت المغسلة والأحواض. 
فلدغة أنثى العناكب السوداء هي الأكثر خطورة وقد تودي بحياة الطفل. 
وأعراض العضة الشعور ببعض الألم مع ظهور علامة حمراء باهتة وتورم خفيف، ثم بعد ساعات قليلة يصبح الألم شديدا ويحدث تصلب مكان العضة وتحدث أعراض أخرى مثل الرعشة وارتفاع درجة الحرارة والغثيان ومغص شديد بالبطن. 
أما العناكب الصفراء فتحدث لسعة خفيفة مع إحمرار بالجلد وألم شديد خلال 8 ساعات من العضة ثم تحدث بثرة مائية مكان اللسع ثم تنسلخ لتترك قرحة عميقة وقد تحدث بعض الأعراض الأخرى مثل حمى خفيفة وغثيان وفتور بالجسم ونادرا ما تؤدي عضة هذه العناكب إلى الموت. 
لكن ماذا تفعل إذا تعرضت أو طفلك إلى عضة العناكب؟ 
اغسل مكان العضة بالماء والصابون. 
ضع كمادة باردة على الموضع وارفع الساق المصاب إلى أعلى حتى مستوى القلب. 
اعط الطفل دواء مسكناً مثل الباراسيتامول. 
إذا كانت الأعراض شديدة انقل الطفل إلى المستشفي لكن في حالة العناكب الصفراء وأنثى العناكب السوداء؟ 
اربط الساق المصابة برباط ضاغط أعلى مكان الإصابة حتى تقلل سريان سم العنكب ويجب أن يكون الرباط محكماً جيداً ليقلل سريان الدم وليس ليمنع الدم كلية. 
ضع كمادات ثلج أو كمادات باردة على مكان العضة. 
انقل الطفل فورا للمستشفي للعلاج الطارئ. 
عضة القرادة 
(Ticks bites) 
إن بعض أنواع حشرة القرادة ممكن أن تنقل للإنسان إذا عضته بعض الأمراض مثل مرض ليم (Lyme disease) أو حمى الجبل المنقط (Rocky mountain spottedfever) وهذه الحشرة تعيش في المناطق الخشبية كالغابات. 

ماذا تفعل إذا عضتك قرادة ؟ 
أزل القرادة من الجسم بعناية باستخدام ملقط وامسكها من منطقة الرأس أو الجسم بدون سحقها ومن الأفضل وضعها في كيس بلاستيك وعرضها على الطبيب أو ادفنها في التراب. 
اغسل يديك بعد إزالة القرادة. 
طهر مكان العضة بسائل مطهر. 
اذهب إلى الطبيب فورا إذا حدثت للطفل أو لك أحد هذه الأعراض؟ طفح جلدى حمى آلام بالعضلات آلام وتورم بالمفاصل. 

مرض ليم (lyme disease) 
ظهر هذا المرض في سنة 1975 على الأطفال في مدينة ليم القديمة وشخصت أعراضه على أنها مرض الروماتويد الصبياني، وعرف فيما بعد أنه مرض ليم وهناك حوالي15000 حالة يتم اكتشافها سنويا بالولايات المتحدة، ورغم أنه ظهر في الأطفال إلا أنه قد يصيب جميع الأعمار وسبب الإصابة به نوع من أنواع البكتريا الحلزونية والتي تحملها القرادة والمسماة لوكسوديس (loxodes) وهى قرادة الغزلان والتي تنتشر في الشجيرات والأعشاب والغابات وتكثر في فصلي الصيف والربيع وينتقل المرض بعد التعرض لعضة قرادة الغزلان المصابة بالبكتريا المسببة لمرض ليم وقد وجد أن 1 2% من الأشخاص الذين تعرضوا لعضة القرادة قد أصابهم مرض ليم وأعراضه: 
طفح جلدى ويظهر في صورة نتوء أحمر صغير بعد عدة أيام من العضة وقد يظهر بعد شهر في مكان العضة ثم يتسع هذا الطفح تدريجيا ثم يحدث شحوب في مركز هذا الطفح وهذا الطفح يظهر غالبا في منطقة العانة والفخدين والوسط ومنطقة السرة والذراعين وخلف الركبة (مناطق العض) وهذا الطفح يصيب حوالي 80 % من مرضى ليم. 
نزلة برد وتحدث بعد حوالي شهر من حدوث العضة وعندها يشعر المريض بارتفاع درجة الحرارة والرعشة والإجهاد وآلام الجسم والصداع. 

آلام المفاصل المتنقل: حيث يحدث ألم شديد في أحد المفاصل ثم يختفي ويظهر مجددا في مفصل آخر. 
فقدان الذاكرة وانعدام القدرة على التركيز وتغير المزاج العام واضطراب في النوم وقد تحدث في المراحل النهائية لمرض ليم اإن القراد إذا عض إنسان قد يظل ملتصقا بجسمه لمدة طويلة تصل إلى 36 48 ساعة وإذا لم يتم إزالته يتم نقل البكتريا الحلزونية والمسببة لمرض ليم إلى الإنسان وأعراض المرض قد تختفي بعد فترة لكن هذا لا يعنى أن المريض تم شفاؤه بل أن المرض في سبيله إلى الانتشار ليصيب الجسم خلال 6 أشهر إلى سنتين محدثا التهاباً جديداً بالمفاصل. 
ويتم تشخيص المرض بفحص دم المريض للاستدلال على الأجسام المضادة للمرض باستخدام اختبارات معينة مثل (ELISA) و(PCR). 

وأهم مضاعفات مرض ليم تنحصر في الآتي: 
أولا: يجب اكتشاف المرض مبكرا وعلاجه لتفادي مضاعفاته وهي: 
التهاب المفاصل المزمن خاصة في الركبتين. 
الأعراض العصبية مثل شلل الوجه والتهاب الاعصاب ومشاكل الإدراك ونقص الذاكرة. 
اضطراب ضربات القلب وفي المراحل المتقدمة للمرض قد يحدث فقدان للذاكرة وعدم القدرة على التركيز واضطراب في النوم. 
وبالنسبة للعلاج فيجب أن يكون مبكرا ويتم باستخدام المضادات الحيوية مثل الاموكساسلين والتتراسيكلين للكبار وللأطفال الاموكسيسلين ومركبات البنسلين والارثيروميثين ويستمر العلاج لمدة 3 أسابيع. 
أما في الحالات المتقدمة للمرض فيجب إدخال المريض المستشفي لتلقى العلاج المكثف. 
الوقاية من المرض 

استخدام بعض الاحتياطات البسيطة مثل: 
لبس بوت وبنطلون طويل وقمصان بأكمام عند المشى في المناطق العشبية والخشبية كالغابات. 
استخدام مبيد للحشرات لطرد القراد. 
ضع أي أخشاب بمنزلك في مكان مشمس. 
إذا كنت في مكان به عشب أو خشب فافحص جسمك جيدا للتأكد من عدم وجود أي قرادات. 
ويجب أخذ حمام بعد العودة من الأماكن العشبية أو من أماكن الأخشاب. 
إذا التصق بالجسم أي قرادة فيجب إزالتها فورا بواسطة ملقاط دون سحقها ثم طهر المكان بمطهر. 
التطعيم ضد مرض ليم وتم استخدامه في الولايات المتحدة ويسمى ليم اريكس (lymErix) ورغم أن معظم حالات مرض ليم من الأطفال إلا أن هذا التطعيم لايستعمل تحت سن 15 سنة . 

لسعة البعوض (Mosquito bites) 
إذا لسع الناموس الطفل أو شخصاً ما فإن رد الفعل الطبيعى للجسم قد يحدث في صورة تورم ضعيف وحكة بالجلد وإحمرار وغالبا ما تزول خلال 24 ساعة لكن هناك بعض الأطفال والأشخاص عندهم حساسية زائدة للسع البعوض وقد تحدث لديهم أعراض أشد في صورة تورم وإحمرار في حجم الجريب فروت أو أكبر وغالبا ما يزول هذا خلال عدة أيام. 
بينما أنثى البعوض هي التي تتغذى على الدم البشري وتغرس جهاز المص في جلد الإنسان حتى تصل إلى وعاء دموى دقيق ثم تحقن لعابها الذي يحتوي على مواد كيميائية والتي تمنع الدم من التجلط وتمتص كمية صغيرة من الدم وهذه الكيماويات الموجودة بلعاب البعوضة هي التي تسبب أعراض اللسع ومن النادر أن يصاب الشخص الملسوع بالبعوض بأعراض خطيرة كما يحدث في اللسع بالحشرات الأخرى. 

كيف تقى نفسك من لسع البعوض؟ 
عند الخروج إلى أماكن بها بعوض غط جسمك كله بالملابس قدر الإمكان. 
استعمل الكريم الطارد وقم بدهن الأجزاء العارية من جسمك. 
استعمل ملطف للجلد مثل الكالامينا بعد لسع البعوض. 
تناول دواء مضاداً للهستامين ويستخدم لطرد الناموس مركب يسمى دييت (DEET) وهذا المركب عند دهانه على الجلد يعطى حماية ضد الناموس تتراوح بين ساعتين إلى 5 ساعات حسب درجة تركيزه ويستخدم للأطفال والكبار لكن يجب عدم استعمال هذا المركب في الأطفال على الكفين أو بالقرب من الفم أو العين ويجب عدم استعماله للأطفال أقل من عام. 

http://www.al-jazirah.com/magazine/09092003/ant35.htm​


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

كثيراً ما نتعرض للوعكات الصحية المفاجئة مثل لسعات البعوض والنحل والحروق الجلدية الناتجة عن كثرة التعرض للشمس وغيرها، وكل هذه المشاكل يمكن علاجها باستخدام مكونات طبيعية نجدها في المطبخ وإليك سيدتي بعض هذه المشكلات وكيفية علاجها بطريقة سهلة وسريعة.

* لسعة النحلة:






قومي بتقطيع بصلة إلى نصفين وافركي بها مكان اللسعة فالبصل يحتوي على إنزيم يخفض مستوى «البروستجلندين» وهو من الأحماض الدهنية في الجسم والتي تسبب الألم والالتهابات.

* غثيان السفر:

قومي بشرب الزنجبيل كما تشربين الشاي تماماً لأنه يعمل على تخليصك من الغثيان، كما أنه لا يسبب الخمول، تناولي كوباً واحداً قبل بدء السفر بنصف ساعة وخذي كمية منه في زجاجة ماء في حال احتجت إليها.

* حروق الشمس:

يمكنك معالجة البشرة بالصبار لذا قومي بشراء كريما أو جِلْ يحتوي على مركّز الصبار وادهني الأماكن المتضررة من جلدك.

* لسعة العنكبوت:

قومي باستخدام بيكربونات الصودا في كمية كافية من الماء وحركيها جيداً حتى تصبح عجينة ثم قومي بوضعها على مكان اللسعة وكذا يمكن استعمال هذه الطريقة في حالة لسعة البعوض.

http://www.arrouiah.com/node/173423​


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

[centشكرا موضوع ومجهود مميز[/center]


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع غاية في الاهمية و معلومات مفيدة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

إبرة النحلة

هذه هي الإبرة التي غرزتها النحلة , من طرف الابرة يتدفق السم الى داخل جسم الضحية وهو يحتوي على مادة كيميائية اسمها الفيرومين. نلاحظ أنه تم انتزاع جزء من جسم النحلة مع الإبرة وهذا الشيئ يؤدي الى موت النحلة بعد قيامها باللسع. من الجدير ذكره أن النحلة تموت بعد أن تلسع كائن حي من الثدييات أو الطيور بينما لو هاجمت النحلة حشرة أخرى وقامت بلسعها فان النحلة لا تموت.


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

يتبع

مضايقات البعوض وطرق التخلص منه 

تابعوني لاحقا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

> لبس بوت وبنطلون طويل وقمصان بأكمام عند المشى في المناطق العشبية والخشبية كالغابات.
> استخدام مبيد للحشرات لطرد القراد.
> ضع أي أخشاب بمنزلك في مكان مشمس.
> إذا كنت في مكان به عشب أو خشب فافحص جسمك جيدا للتأكد من عدم وجود أي قرادات.
> ...




شوية نصايح مفيدة يا جورجينا

الوقاية خير من الف علاج

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## sara A (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع وقيم*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يبارك ياتك*


----------

